# Rock n Roll bicycle



## Overhauler (Sep 15, 2013)

I picked this bike the other day just because it as rock n roll all over it  . I don't know anything about it except it says ; rock 'n roll lowrider collection on the top rail ; rock 'n roll F&R Co. , Paramount Ca. on the seat post ; has a rock 'n roll badge ; has 72 spoke wheels ; a springer front fork ; banana seat and highrise handle bars ; and a funky tail light looking assembly.
 Does anyone know anything about them ? I can't find anything online! I have no clue on the age, what it's worth ? Any info would be greatly appreciated ! I will add a few bad pics ( don't look at the junk  !
  Thank You , Lee


----------



## partsguy (Sep 15, 2013)

That is BAD TO THE BONE!

That bike has class and personality, I like it!


----------

